# rosebud



## gorickyourself (Jul 29, 2013)

Glad your back!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you so much... so nice of you.

What's that song from my day that said, what a long strange trip this has been" only mine was short.. I missed this place.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you multi!  

I am very saddened that someone got in trouble for supporting me.


----------



## 1lildog (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome, we missed you too!
View attachment 207204


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, thank you lildog..Love the picture, thanks again.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

Me too rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you Sm, for all your support. You are like the cheerleader of Mp, it is nice you care so much for our site.


----------



## Locked (Jul 29, 2013)

Glad to see things have been righted for the most part. Now if we can get Hal back and someone else who should not have been allowed back can be shown the door.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome back Rosebud, glad to see the vacation was short...we missed you 

On my way to the hospital........ stay out of harms way today


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

Bwana, give your special one a little gentle back rub today. Good luck, have been thinking of you so much.


hammy, exactly, thanks.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2013)

gorickyourself said:
			
		

> Glad your back!!!!


:yeahthat:

Along with SmokinMom.

MIA cubby and NCH this :bong1: is for you


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

i will join you Duck, for Cubby and Hal.

Thanks Duck.


----------



## sawhse (Jul 29, 2013)

Rosebud I know I am not a regular here but I too am glad you are back. :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow, i am humbled. I feel like sally field at the oscars....
Thank you so much for the support sawhse.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

Hahaha rose, or Sally rather.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm glad you're all back, and hopefully we'll all get back on track with this wonderful place. :aok:


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 29, 2013)

a righted wrong.


----------



## cubby (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry you got caught up in this *RoseBud*.












(I am a bear after all..... )


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you so much... so nice of you.
> 
> What's that song from my day that said, what a long strange trip this has been" only mine was short.. I missed this place.




Been off site for the weekends lately so I missed all the drama...lol...

that's Grateful Dead - Truckin' song....

It's ppl like you that maintain civility on the board and it's definately appreciated. Don't know why you got whomped with the banning stick but glad you're here and postin' away.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you 7G, i appreciate the kind words.

Cubby, i am sorry you were called a liar. You knew.  I am just glad you returned.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 29, 2013)

:48:


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Jul 29, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you so much... so nice of you.
> 
> What's that song from my day that said, what a long strange trip this has been" only mine was short.. I missed this place.




Truckin!  The Grateful DEad!!


----------



## cubby (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Rosebud.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 29, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Thanks Rosebud.


 

did you work on the christmas lights yesterday?:hubba: 

:48:


----------



## cubby (Jul 29, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> did you work on the christmas lights yesterday?:hubba:
> 
> :48:





Actually I did, I cut back the root system of the grape vine they're on...makes it more sculptural.





Are you watching me??? How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 29, 2013)

Isn't that called Banzai


----------



## DrFever (Jul 29, 2013)

who the **** is hal lol     you talking norcal     he get banned to lol


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 29, 2013)

Thought I read NCH is gone for a month ban,,,,he's lurking undercover tho


----------



## DrFever (Jul 29, 2013)

if this crap keeps up i  am going to pull the plug  and move on


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 29, 2013)

Whoa,,, glad I missed the drama apparently, but now intrigued as to what happened hahaha.


----------



## cubby (Jul 29, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> Isn't that called Banzai




Would it still be Bonsai if it were a 100' grape vine?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 30, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Would it still be Bonsai if it were a 100' grape vine?




not sure there brother---you the master gardener using the term "sculptoral" good word---i would call it cutting back the grape vine---that's a lot of freakin' grapes---you making wine too


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2013)

Did y'all know I once had a dream that rose and mr rose drove their rv to my house so I could try the satori.  Rose and mr were awesome.  . Or was it real and they did come?  I don't remember, I've smoked since then...ha ha.


----------



## cubby (Jul 30, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> not sure there brother---you the master gardener using the term "sculptoral" good word---i would call it cutting back the grape vine---that's a lot of freakin' grapes---you making wine too




No wine but the birds like the grapes. I planted it to cover a fence, and it went crazy.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 30, 2013)

i got a couple grape vines growing on a half finnished arbor---they don't get much water---not much sun either---birds do love them if they produce---nothing this year---last year i think i got about 3 nasty grapes the birds wouldn't even eat :giggle: pretty embarrassing actuually


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2013)

I go on a fish trip and All crap hits fan....

:48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 30, 2013)

sounds like a good place to have been was no fun watching it all, u didn't miss any thing


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2013)

Damn, I'm craving beef jerky now and don't have any...lol

Hi rose.


----------



## Hick (Jul 30, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I go on a fish trip and All crap hits fan....
> 
> :48:




drowning worms ehh?...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Hick!  you have no idea how nice it is to see that shower cap back.. don't leave again please. I know you have a personal life, but  you are really missed.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> who the **** is hal lol     you talking norcal     he get banned to lol




Yes we are talking NCH, hal, one of the best growers on the planet.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 31, 2013)

Glad your back Rose! On vaca in Tahoe. Talk to you soon


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Hal, glad to see you back.


----------



## Locked (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice to see you back bro...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome, now if Anthony Wiener would just leave all would be right in the world.  So glad you are back Hal.


----------



## cubby (Jul 31, 2013)

Good to see you back Hal.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 31, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Awesome, now if Anthony Wiener would just leave all would be right in the world.  So glad you are back Hal.



I think that instead of calling guys that act like a**holes d i c k s, that I am going to start calling them anthonys.  I'm not sure that guys named Richard should be denegraded like that.  But Anthony, well at least this one has proven he is a real weiner.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 31, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I think that instead of calling guys that act like a**holes d i c k s, that I am going to start calling them anthonys.  I'm not sure that guys named Richard should be denegraded like that.  But Anthony, well at least this one has proven he is a real weiner.



The only weiner bigger than Anthony, is his wife  Any woman with a back bone & class....would have told him to shove off


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2013)

Isn't that weird when the wife is standing by her man. And this woman is brilliant in her professional life. Sad for her.  I was just speaking as there might be an anthony among us.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 31, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Isn't that weird when the wife is standing by her man. And this woman is brilliant in her professional life. Sad for her.  I was just speaking as there might be an anthony among us.



For her, it's all about the media attention...and getting to mug in front of the cameras


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe they have a Clinton-esque open relationship :confused2:

that's the only reason I coould see her staying with him. That and the money and notoriety.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 31, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Maybe they have a Clinton-esque open relationship :confused2:
> 
> that's the only reason I coould see her staying with him. That and the money and notoriety.





I'll guarantee you he ain't "getting any" at home


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 31, 2013)

Hick said:
			
		

> drowning worms ehh?...




Yuup


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 31, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> I'll guarantee you he ain't "getting any" at home




:rofl:


----------



## cubby (Jul 31, 2013)

It's really not all that unusual, but it is sad.

There are plenty of smart, beautiful, and successful women who stay with men who physically beat them...and they're children.
Cheating and public embarrassment can be rationalized easily.
Sad.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 31, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> It's really not all that unusual, but it is sad.
> 
> There are plenty of smart, beautiful, and successful women who stay with men who physically beat them...and they're children.
> Cheating and public embarrassment can be rationalized easily.
> Sad.



True, but sad.


----------



## Hick (Jul 31, 2013)

I heard Anthony Weiners campaign manager quit... does that constitute election dysfunction??


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol Hick!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh, Hick, that is so funny!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2013)

After checking the daily's today, it looks like Weiner's polls aren't  rising like they hoped.....


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2013)

So, the weiner isn't rising?  So many puns, so little time.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 1, 2013)

the press are having a weiner roast


----------

